# Holiday time to Vietnam and I won't leave my kindle behind!



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey all.

I did just post this in another thread however thought I should get it out to all the kindle lovers.

I actually decided to get my kindle Paperwhite as I was doing a lot if reading on the iPad and when reading a forum on here about the kindle I was quickly converted. Tomorrow hubby and I are heading overseas to Vietnam for two weeks. Leaving on an am flight I was racing to leave work today and forgot my kindle!! When I considered whether or not to go back the thought of reading off the iPad for two was enough for me to make the 40 min trip back just to pick it up. So now on my way home for the second time!! So much to do to get ready lol oh well!

also.... last night I worked out how to easily transfer DVD movies to iPad so if anyone is keen in doing that let me know and ill explain my process.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Enjoy your trip! Who is caring for your little Hav?


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

My father in law is house sitting and puppy sitting. I'm going to miss the little fella

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

how old is the pup?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll be very interested to hear how your trip goes, and what it's like traveling in Vietnam. It's one of the countries I've been considering for a future visit!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Ill keep you posted. Doug is 6 months. He is very familiar with my FIL as be stays with us about so hopefully he isn't too concerned about us not being around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Tia - would love to hear about your trip...also how to put dvds onto ipad would be handy! Have a great time!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Have a great time! I would also like to hear how you put DVDs on the ipad. What do you like better about reading on the Kindle than the iPad?


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Re the copying over DVDs I downloaded an app called imedia player. To transfer over all I had to do was plug my iPad into the computer and connect to iTunes. When in iTunes I clicked on the iPad to view all the information around the iPad and then clicked apps. When you scroll down there is an option for data transferring and the imedia app will be one of the apps allowable for data transfer. You click on the app and it will appear on the right hand side and then click add. You then add the movies from wherever they are located on your computer. Mine were on a flash drive. Easy! Took a couple min per movie.

Re the kindle its much lighter and easier to hold than the iPad and doesn't get the backlight glare so doesn't cause any strain on the eyes. Also the battery lasts forever!!! It takes days of reading to wear it down.

We have just landed in KL and have an overnight stay before heading to Vietnam. We are going to keep a log so ill provide a link as that will give the details of what's happening for those that are interested.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Enjoy your trip. Just an FYI - tell your FIL to be sure to watch the doors when he goes out so the puppy does not sneak out.


----------

